

Three ways to end life on Earth according to 1962 - programd
http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/three-ways-end-life-earth-according-1962?dom=PSC&loc=topstories&con=three-ways-to-end-life-on-earth-according-to-1962

======
gus_massa
Unsubstantiated fear from one of the graphs:

> _Simultaneous blast, located near poles might tip earth’s axis and jog earth
> into orbit closer to or farther from sun._

To change the orbit of the Earth in a appreciable amount you need a looooooot
of energy. (Saying that it’s impossible to change the Earth orbit is almost
correct.)

